# Sutton Cemetery



## Anthillmob74 (Nov 16, 2010)

nice cold day, perfect for poking round a graveyeard. due to time and small child restrictions went to a local one that ive never been to before. called ahead beforehand and got permission to take photos, popped my head into the office and introduced myself to the superintendent and he was able to tell me a bit of history of the cemetery.

the cemetery opened in 1889. before the cemetery opened the land at the main entrance was used as a gallows where all public hanging was done. the pub down the road was built for the use of the spectators of the hangings and the oldest grave is that of the person who built the pub.


----------



## ceejam (Nov 16, 2010)

Very smart shots indeed, quite spooky really.


----------



## tom46 (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 16, 2010)

Love your photos, Ant. Fab piece of history too. Cheers...nice one.


----------



## Krypton (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry if i'm missing something but...



Isn't it just a cemetary...


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 16, 2010)

It is a cemetery of course, but Sutton marks an extremely interesting mid-point in the history of Cemeteries in London. Opened at the end of the 19th century, it is one of the first in London to employ the modern cemetery design of regular rows of graves laid out on a grid system, with all paths leading to a centrally located chapel of rest. Prior to this point, you can see the more random nature of Victorian cemetery design as characterised by West Norwood, Kensal Rise and the rest of the Magnificant Seven (cf. reports on those sites of which there are several). It doesn't feature much dereliction because it is still in quite heavy use, and was designed to be easily maintained, unlike the seven, where artistic concerns were put to the fore, but were harder to maintain.
These are great photos of a site that is often ignored, but does have a really important place in the understanding of cemetery history.Thanks!
GDZ


----------



## Krypton (Nov 16, 2010)

Well at least someones done their research.

I see where you are coming from, but i just dont see how it is related to the site.

I could go down to Stranton Cemetary which is the first in Hartlepool to employ that design, but its not urbex? Or derelict...


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm lost, is it closed down now?


----------



## Krypton (Nov 16, 2010)

sheep2405 said:


> I'm lost, is it closed down now?



Not at all.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice pics, but I agree its not really a derelict place. Theres too much random stuff being posted up recently


----------



## smileysal (Nov 16, 2010)

Is this the one in Sutton-in-Ashfield? Looks different to the one up there I've been in. Is there another one then?


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 16, 2010)

Krypton said:


> Well at least someones done their research.
> 
> I see where you are coming from, but i just dont see how it is related to the site.
> 
> I could go down to Stranton Cemetary which is the first in Hartlepool to employ that design, but its not urbex? Or derelict...



One could say that about any number of sites that appear on here. Crane climbing anyone? Churches (many of which appear on here are still in use) I would like to think that we are a broad enough church to accommodate anything that might help us to understand dereliction or the history of the places we photograph and explore......
By the way - I'd love to read a report on Stranton Cemetery. I would think that given Hartlepool's history, there'd be some crackin' stuff in there to see! 
GDZ


----------



## Krypton (Nov 16, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> By the way - I'd love to read a report on Stranton Cemetery.



Feel free!



godzilla73 said:


> there'd be some crackin' stuff in there to see!



A horrible modern chapel and 90% of my family who have died within the past 100years


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 16, 2010)

Krypton said:


> Feel free!
> 
> 
> 
> A horrible modern chapel and 90% of my family who have died within the past 100years



If you know your history, then you know where your coming from, as Bob Marley once said


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry folks but i thought graveyard thingys were what this particular bit of the forum was for and given the history i thought people might be interested.

you will all be pleased to know that next week i should be off to norwood cemetery. slightly more interesting im sure than suttons but all cemeterys hold a history.


----------



## Krypton (Nov 16, 2010)

"Derelict Places"


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Nov 16, 2010)

*location specific for graveyards* etc


----------



## Krypton (Nov 16, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> *location specific for graveyards* etc



Derelict Graveyards?!?!?!

Unused. Forgotten. Overgrown. Broken...


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2010)

Right.

This website is about derelict and abandoned places. Yes this particular forum is named Religious sites, which means DERELICT and ABANDONED religious sites.

It's really very simple.

I understand that there are members who do appreciate this kind of post, but that does not mean they fit the remit of this website. Sorry.

And in my opinion some of the comments are right, there are more and more what I would call curiosities creeping in which do not really fit here and certainly don't meet the location report guidelines I spent so long writing.


----------

